# Side-scan sonar pic: Soule Barge



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

The number published by Escambia County seems to be near one end of the wreck. This number is closer to the center of mass: *30 10.877* N *87 14.561* W. Click on the image to take a closer look.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

about how far is this from the pcola pass sir?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

twodown said:


> about how far is this from the pcola pass sir?


A little over 10 miles out.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Soule Barge*

That's some good vertical relief. Cool. :thumbup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bryan, Did you see the round donut just to the east of the Soul Barge?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

sealark said:


> Bryan, Did you see the round donut just to the east of the Soul Barge?


Bryan decided to stay home on Father's Day. So I was out there by myself.

I did not realize there was a donut to the east and did no run over it during my side-scan passes. How far to the east is it?

I did scan the Tug Deliverance which is adjacent to the barge, and will post a pic of what is left of it.

Fisheye


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Not much left of the Deliverance I remember when they sunk it and the Silvia. A couple hundred yards on first question. Right here.
N30 10.910 W87 14.479


----------

